# 2015 conversation



## AngieM2

Hi Ladies

Usually we have started this conversation earlier than this.

Karen has life calling for her time for a little bit longer, then she should be here to converse and help with decisions.

One thing she and I had talked about was, allowing individuals to have swaps, and we just sorta oversee to make sure that it would work out, and that they would have to be run by us before going live.

That's one option.

And there is the old fashioned way we did it for years, with 4 swaps and we decide what type and colors thru this thread.

But it seems as if people are burned out on that. And this year the way we did it just didn't have the excitement that we use to have.

So we can do that, or do you have other ideas for 2015?

Angie


----------



## HorseMom

I liked having the 4 swaps. Though with my current set up I doubt I could participate :-( I really liked the mystery quilt we did last year.
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2

Since we are so chatty, anyone else want to get a word in edgewise?

Thanks Heidi for your thoughts.


----------



## Jade1096

I'm part of a group on Rav that does a lot of swaps.

Usually the person wanting to "host" the swap is cleared by a moderator (who basically just sort of vets them as well as can be done on the internet...checking past swap participation, making sure they haven't ever flaked out, just generally seeming like an all around responsible party, etc).
Up to x amount of participants is allowed with one person hosting, after x amount they like bringing on co-hosts.
Generally they just keep the mod updated, etc.
I have yet to see one go south, but it is a very large group with lots of responsible people so there is almost always someone willing and able to step up if needed.

This is the first year I've participated in any swaps here and it has been a lot of fun.
I know I wouldn't have participated if the swaps would have been limited to fabric and quilting swaps, etc.


----------



## Macybaby

I enjoy the quilt block swaps.

I especially enjoyed the mystery quilt and the table runner, and other tutorials.  I know I'd enjoy putting together a tutorial or two also- or doing a "work along" project.


----------



## Belfrybat

I'm a quilter, so I tend to lean towards that. BUT I believe we need to be open to other kinds of projects/ swaps. The apron sew along was a good idea, and although it didn't interest me, I did follow the thread. 

I really like the idea of individuals being able to set up swaps or sew-alongs with moderator approval. I participate in at least three swaps a month on various boards. Since I live in a rural area, on-line swaps are a kind of entertainment for me. 

I'm always up for a quilt block swap, mystery quilt or tablerunner. Or perhaps a tutorial on making a tote bag. I really loved Angie's bag she made a few weeks ago. I'm not too interested in fabric swaps as the postage to send fabric back and forth adds so much expense. I can go out and buy what I want cheaper. 

The fiber folks are hosting a scarf swap right now. It would be lovely in the future if they most host it in this section. Even if sewists are not interested in participating, it would be a good central place for us to come and ooh and aaw over the creations being made.


----------



## AngieM2

Some good ideas here. I can see where maybe all mentioned so far could happen.

I could see telling people the pattern I use for the purses, and posting with photos how to do them. Or some other purse, but I'd have to make it first to know it it was good for a group project. I'm thinking money as a factor for all of us. That does seem to be more of a factor on some of these.


----------



## Jade1096

I can't sew very well at all and don't even know where my sewing machine is right now! The last time I used it was around 13 years ago to make a very simple quilt top. And then apparently I put it away forever!

By all means, continue to have those sort of things, I'm just glad that I was able to participate in other crafty swaps this year and would love to see more of the same in 2015.


----------



## HorseMom

I'll suggest this 5 minute quilt block, hopefully the link works 
5-Minute Block Quilting: http://youtu.be/TIxl3af3lzY

I also liked the Tumbler quilt block that was linked to in another thread. I had some other suggestions but I'm so tired my brain isn't working. &#128533;

Maybe someone could do a sew along/tutorial on a bargello table runner!


----------



## maxine

I was hoping for atleast 3 block swaps , I would enjoy doing a Sunbonnet Sue, a foundation pieced, and the block Billie posted from the Missouri Star Co...I can't remember the name.... I think it was The Dissapearing Star... I need to look it up again... plus a couple more sew alongs like a table runner, a purse, dish towels, a pincushion... 

I didn't get to participate much this year, but am hoping to really "Sew it Up" this year n my new sewing room...  Everyone keep well & warm!!!!


----------



## maxine

GOOD GRIEF!!!! I just went and looked, and the person posting the site was Debbie in Wa, and the block is called "Disappearing Hourglass" !!!!! I was really confused.... sorry Debbie I was just too excited about that block... sigh... getting older is sometimes difficult..


----------



## Ms.Lilly

I enjoy the block swaps too and missed them last year. I would love to see a swap with maybe a 6 inch block. Allowing persons to run their own swap could be fun too!


----------



## AngieM2

I'm watching the posts here. Just not talking a bunch right now as I'm trying to finish up a couple of things that must be mailed.

Any more ideas?


----------



## Macybaby

I can do a tutorial about this - it was much simpler than I expected.










I'd also be interested in doing some "bake alongs" I love making sweets and I also love taking pictures. 



















These are cake balls- which is another rather easy project


----------



## HorseMom

Good deal may see! I thought it was you that did the Bargello runner but I could not remember for sure . I actually have the book but I just thought it would be neat to do a sew along


----------



## bgraham

I love the '-alongs'. You know, knit alongs, sew alongs, tutorials, etc. 

I would LOVE a sock tutorial/knit along. I tried socks once but could not for the life of me work with 3 needles at the same time! :ashamed: Maybe with a tutorial (and now that I have more experience) I could manage! 

I just purchased an inexpensive sewing/embroidery machine and would enjoy a tutorial/embroidery along 

I enjoy swaps and I do quilt but probably wouldn't do many quilt block swaps. 

I have participated in the dishcloth swap and the last two or three homemade christmas swaps and I really enjoyed those. For swaps I prefer something I can finish fairly quickly and something I can take with me to work on because I am always on the go (like dishcloths  ) 

Here are some swaps I would probably participate in: 
scarfs
headbands/earwarmers
bath/body products (I make soap and bath fizzies)


Christmas Ornaments (I would totally love this and would be willing to host. Everyone could make, say, 10 ornaments and ship them to one person who would divide them up, then everyone would receive 10 different ornaments from 10 different people). I love making ornaments and do crochet, fabric, stained glass, scroll saw and many other misc. kinds. Oh Please, Please, Please, let's do this one!!! lol:bouncy:

Ok, that's all I got for now. 

Beth


----------



## bgraham

> I thought it was you that did the Bargello runner


Oh I would also totally love a Bargello -along  Something small like a runner or I will never finish!


----------



## Patches

Ok, I have been reading but not posting. A bargello is on my 2015 list so I love that idea. Also LOVE the ornament idea! I do miss the block swaps too! Tutorials or sewalongs are good cause I tend to get behind!! That's all my two cents for now!!!


----------



## AngieM2

I did a block or something in bargello a while ago. It was not very large.

Maybe something small like placemats we could do together.? Rather than swap? or make one extra while making ourselves a set and having a buddy to send it to, and get one from a buddy, nothing huge. 

Just thinking outloud


----------



## AngieM2

Macybaby - LOVE that wall hanging. That would be a good thing, and those baked goods gave me 2 lbs just by looking at them. They look so yummy.

That is an option.


----------



## Becka

I like the smaller projects that can be finished in a weekend.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

Hello Ladies!! 

Well I had some thoughts that I would like to share. 

I would love to host more things this year and I'm hoping that could happen. It helps to keep me motivated all year round. And it helps me put some gifts together throughout the year.

I've been thinking of things that I could do when my son comes up next for his Christmas break. One of the things we are going to be doing is making felt ornaments. I can put a tutorial together with Curtis if you like. 

I have become obsessed with cross-stitching and thinking a buddy exchange would be nice. In fact I just finished a cross-stitched pincushion and it is currently heading to Canada to a dear friend. The one she sent me made laugh so hard - that I scared the cats! I'll post pictures later.

I still like the thought of doing a pair of tea towels for a swap. I think everyone enjoyed the dish cloth swap. We could do a Kitchen Items swap. There are many items that we could make potholders, scrubbies, Hot Pan Handle glove, oven mitts, etc. 

For the sewing area(s) in our lives - we could make things like pincushions, thread catchers, sewing machine mats, needle keepers, project travel keepers, etc.

I would love to so a Bargello in some fashion this up coming year. So I would take part in that too. 

I have a new Grand Daughter coming on March 1st, so I'm going to be making some baby themed items, I could make a tutorial on some of those items if you like. 

Of course I want to do something with Sun Bonnet Sue either on my own or as a sew-a-long. She is so timeless - that she never goes out of favor. 

Those bake goods look so good!! The cake balls would be a neat treat to learn and make with my boy when he is here of the summer. Just the thing for a recipe swap.

How many of our young'uns are crafty? Maybe the kids would like to do a "new friend" swap over the summer break? 

What would anyone think of doing an "Orphan Block" sew-a-long or swap? 

Is anyone else working on the Farmer's Wife Sampler? I have to get back to mine and thought it make for a great sew-a-long project, as it would keep me going.

Well that is some of my rambling thougths at the moment. I'm off to finish working on my Redwork Snowman for a small gift. 

Talk to y'all soon
RHT


----------



## Ms.Lilly

What about a "for a cause". For example we could decide on a charity- like a children's hospital and each of us make a small receiving/baby blanket and send it to them. For those that crochet I know that chemo caps are always needed. Just a thought.


----------



## Lilith

I want to do another mystery quilt sew along! I loved the one from 2013.


----------



## jamala

I would like a dishcloth swap or bath/body product swap and would be willing to host one.


----------



## RedHeadedTricia

I would like to host a block swap this year Ms Angie & Ms Karen. 

I too loved the 2013 mystery quilt! It was nice that we were given the choice as to which size we wanted it to be. 

I Really like the idea of the "making it for a cause" that Ms. Lily suggested. Some places for suggestions would be
the Quilts of Valor (as one example...there are other organizes that will take blocks and or tops and finish them up) for the Veteran's. 

a hospital - when I was in for my surgery, I received a small pillow that was prefect size for my head. It is 10 by 15" & is on my recliner where I sit. Or I use to make criblet receiving blankets for newborns to take home.

animal shelters like kennel mats for both dog & cats

quilts for woman & children in shelters. I had one that me & my girls share for a long time. 

then there is the police & firefighters who give them out during a crisis.

Or senior centers is another place to donate blocks, tops and even full tops to. Rather they be bed size or wheel chair size.

We could do a rotation of the who & where's. Just as a thought.

Me & Curtis like making pillowcases while he is here for the summer. Once we have enough we are going donate them to one of our local hospitals. We have close to 2 dozen of them so far.

Well I have a baby quilt that I have to finish hand quilting this weekend so it can get in the mail on Monday.

Toodles Y'all!
RHT


----------



## Debbie in Wa

I guess I need to join in and say I like having the block swaps, at least three a year. I would be all for doing a charity cause as I am already planning for that this year for our local charity. I also need to get in gear and do my pillowcases too. They are so quick and easy to make when you follow this tutorial. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrYWCma9wgM[/ame]
I wonder if any one is interested in doing an easy English paper piecing design?
I would love to do the Christmas ornaments too. I have some ideas to make some for next year and this would help me get those made.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

After getting off of here I went to my sewing room to see what fabric really needs to be gotten rid of. I have a stack of christmas fabric that I would love to move out of my stash. I am thinking of doing this pattern that I found who knows where? Is this something you all might be interested in.


----------



## Kris in MI

I love all the great ideas posted so far. I jotted down which ideas I would like to participate in as I read the thread, and, well, there are so many neat things proposed that my list would keep me busy all year!!

I love the block swaps, the dish cloth swap, the homemade Christmas swap, and the mystery quilts/tablerunners that we've done in the past. Would definitely participate in all of those again for 2015. I also participated in the Fiber Arts forum's sock knit-a-long/swap in 2014 and will do so again if another one is organized for 2015.

Also really like the idea of the bargello tutorial, the bake-a-long, the ornaments (whether a tutorial or a swap), and some sort of knit/crochet-a-long or sew-a-long (for charity or to keep for self--hats, scarves, pillowcases, lap quilt, table runner, placemats, etc).


----------



## cc

I know I haven't been around in a long time but feel like I am ready to come back again. I always loved the block swaps but sometimes they were a little expensive if there was a bunch of people in it. I liked the mystery quilt we did before too. I just need to get back involved with everyone on here, I've really missed you all.


----------



## AngieM2

cc- good to hear that you're ready to come back and do things with us.

All these are good ideas. In the next couple of days we need to figure out one for January.

I'm thinking maybe a block swap as we use to do?


----------



## maxine

Welcome back CC !!! I missed hearing from you for sure... )

A Block Swap to start the new year sounds wonderful ....


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Angie,
that sounds good to me too.


----------



## Debbie in Wa

Thinking of what we are going to do for the next year, is there a way to chime in to say what you have the most in with all of your stashes. Novelties, Calicos, Holiday, etc. so that maybe we can see what we have so that we can work on getting ideas on projects that we have the fabric for. I know that it can get expensive if we are having to go purchase fabric for every project.

For me I am looking at all the Fall and Christmas stash that I would love to use up. I also have quite a bit of calico's. 

I was also thinking of a White Elephant contest. To enter the contest, it would cost you one fat quarter of fabric and $1.00 (and NOT your white elephant fabric). You then would post a picture of your fabric here. We would set up a poll for voting. The winner would then receive the package of fat quarters that is sent to them via the $1.00 shipping cost. Hostess can keep the change.
Sound fun.


----------



## Macybaby

I'd love to do something with all the lace and trims I have (a lot is vintage). Since this is probably not something most people have - I was thinking of maybe more of a contest. I'd send out a selection of lace and trim to each participant, they could use it to make what ever they wanted (and keep any extra lace for themselves) and then draw a name and the winner gets all the items. This could be anything hand made, small pillow, pin cushion, hand towel, hair bow, home decoration . . . 


I want to do this because I realize I'm in the " more than I can use in my lifetime" club with what I've got. I ended up at an estate sale two years ago and came home with two truckloads - including a lot of lace and trims. Last year I went back to the same place and picked up another truckload (daughter was selling off what didn't go the year before at really low prices). 

I'd rather not have it end up being sold at my estate sale too LOL!!


----------



## Belfrybat

Ms.Lilly said:


> I enjoy the block swaps too and missed them last year. I would love to see a swap with maybe a 6 inch block. Allowing persons to run their own swap could be fun too!


I too enjoy the block swaps but since we just finished a 6" swap, I'd prefer something larger -- perhaps 9 or 12". 

I'm liking most of the ideas I see posted here. I wouldn't participate in the charity ones since I sew for local charities here, and mailing quilts is very expensive. But I'd enjoy both swaps and work-alongs, whether sewing, cooking, or other crafts.

I'd like to volunteer to host a pincushion swap. It could be open to sewists, fiber folks, quilters, and crafters. I think that just about covers everyone on the board. Any month except February as that is when I go to the annual quilting retreat in Branson.


----------



## Becka

Love the idea of a pincushion swap or a pincushion sew-along.


----------



## Lilith

I really want to throw it out there that I am very grateful to those who take the time to setup these sew alongs, swaps, and tutorials! With my lifestyle, it is impossible for me to know if I am going to have time to participate in the projects. If I was retired and my children grown, I would participate in all of them! I am looking forward to see what projects get the green light, and if I can jump in - I surely will!


----------



## jamala

I would be happy to host a dish towel swap in February or July. Those are the months I am not very busy  I could pair up everyone that wants to participate and we could swap either homemade or store bought dish towels. I have done it before with mom's groups and it is so much fun.


----------



## Kris in MI

Bumping this up. 

Would like to get a few activities scheduled for this forum for 2015 and am wondering which ideas tossed around when this thread started last winter are still of interest to people.

Please post below with your thoughts and what months or seasons you are most apt to have time to participate in a swap, sew-a-long, etc.


----------



## flowergurl

I would be open to sew alongs, as long as you keep them SIMPLE and go into details. 
Pictures would be a great help too.


----------



## rjayne

Some sort of craft swap would be fun like the suggested pin cushion swap, a 12 inch block swap and a sew along would be good. Especially if it was a project that could be made into multiple sized projects depending on what the participants wanted - placemats, runners, lap quilt or bigger. 

I enjoyed the table runner see along we did in the past. It had good instructions and went slow enough to follow along.


----------



## Gretchen Ann

I might be interested in a UFO completion, encouragement thing. I have several I'd like to get completed this year and I don't want to start anymore projects until I finish what I've already started.

Maybe we could each choose 1 of our own UFO (or WIP, I don't care what we call it) and show our progress. 

I would not be interested in any swaps. I don't want to do anything with a deadline. I have enough deadlines here at home. :lookout:


----------

